# odd (unpaired) / even



## ThomasK

I had a question about "the odd one out" before, but while doing etymological research on "odd", and coming across "unpaired" at etymonline.com, I feel like going into "odd" as such. How do you translate it - and what do you associate with it etymologically or semantically speaking? 

Odd in Dutch: _oneven, onpaar_. 

What I did not realize is that "pair" is considered to be very positive: referring to "equal, well-matched"...


----------



## Yendred

In French the etymology is cristal clear:
_even = *pair*
odd = *impair*_

The lexical field is indeed connoted positively with _pair_, and negatively with _impair_. For example:
_les pairs _are peers/similar people
_commettre un impair _means "to make a mistake".

_pair _comes from Latin _par_, which itself comes from Indo-European _per_ (= to exchange).  _per _has given many European words in the field of exchange/trade/selling/buying, for example _price_ (the value of the exchange), _part _(an equal division), or the French word _pari_ (= bet). A _bet _is indeed a way to make an event equal to a certain amount or probability.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Odd is (I) *«μονός αριθμός»* [mɔˈnɔs a.riθˈmɔs] (both masc.) or (II) *«περιττός αριθμός»* [pe.ɾiˈtɔs a.ɾiθˈmɔs] (both masc.) --> _odd number_.
(I) is colloquial, (II) is more formal.

(I) MoGr adj. *«μονός, -νή, -νό»* [mɔˈnɔs] (masc.), [mɔˈni] (fem.), [mɔˈnɔ] (neut.) --> _single, odd_ < Classical adj. *«μόνος, -νη, -νον»** mónŏs* (masc.), *mónē* (fem.), *mónŏn* (neut.).

(II) The adj. *«περιττός, -ττή, -ττό»* [pe.ɾiˈtɔs] (masc.), [pe.ɾiˈti] (fem.), [pe.ɾiˈtɔ] (neut.) --> _unnecessary, superfluous, redundant, uneven, odd_ < Classical adj. *«περισσός, σσή, -σσόν» pĕrĭssós* (masc.), *pĕrĭssḗ* (fem.), *pĕrĭssón* (neut.), Attic *«περιττός» pĕrĭttós* --> _excessive, extraordinary, superfluous_ < Classical adv. *«πέρι» pérĭ* --> _around, round, excessively, quite, by, at, concerning_ (PIE *per- _to cross, pass_ cf Skt. परि (pari), _about_, Av. pairi, _about, around_, Lat. per, Lith. per, _through_, Proto-Germanic *furi > Eng. for, Ger. für; Proto-Slavic *pri > Rus. при, BCS при/pri).

Even is (A) *«ζυγός αριθμός»* [ziˈɣɔs a.ɾiθˈmɔs] (both masc.) or (B) *«άρτιος αριθμός»* [ˈar.ti.ɔs a.ɾiθˈmɔs] (both masc.) --> _even number_.
(A) is colloquial, (B) is formal/scientific language.

(A) MoGr adj. *«ζυγός, -γή, -γό»* [ziˈɣɔs] (masc.), [ziˈʝi] (fem.), [ziˈɣɔ] (neut.) --> _even_ < Classical neuter noun *«ζυγόν» zŭgón* --> _yoke, cross-bar by means of which beasts of draught were attached to whatever was to be drawn_.

(B) MoGr adj. *«άρτιος, -α, -ο»* [ˈar.ti.ɔs] (masc.), [ˈar.ti.a] (fem.), [ˈar.ti.ɔ] (neut.) --> _even, intact, whole_ < Classical adj. *«ἄρτιος, -τίᾱ, -τιον» ắrtiŏs* (masc.), *ărtíā* (fem.), *ắrtiŏn* (neut.) --> _sound, perfect, intact, even_ < Classical adv. *«ἄρτι» ắrtĭ*..


----------



## Yendred

Indeed apmoy70, Greek stems *perissos *and *artios *gave the scientific names _Perissodactyls_ (*odd*-toed animals, like horses or rhinos) and _Artiodactyls_ (*even*-toed animals, like camels and all ruminants).


----------



## ThomasK

Perfect information, gentlemen and lady (I guess), thanks!

@Apmoy: the yoke allows for teaming, I suppose, and therefore is in se positive, I suppose, or... ? And the second word is almost "extremely positive". I'd think our pair word does not have that very positive connotation. "Even" might be more positive, but that specific positive meaning is not very present, except perhaps in "evenknie", some kind of equivalent, "equal knee"...


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

even: _parell_
odd: _senar_ or _imparell

Senar_ has an unclear etymology. The DCVB links it with Vulgar Latin _*sinlare_ (Classical Latin _singulare_).


----------



## momai

Arabic:
odd number: عدد فردي 'adad fardi
even number: عدد زوجي 'adad zawji
'adad is number from '-d-d to count
fardi is from fard which means individual 
zawji is form zawj which means pair/couple
-i is a way to make nouns adjectives.


----------



## Vukabular

Serbian:
jednak ("equal") >> jedan ("one") >> Russian: один (odin "one") >> perhaps odd
par ("pair")

odvojen ("separated, single, unpaired") << od (od "from" or odin "one") + dvojen (dva "two" or dvojan "double")

razdvojen ("separated, single, unpaired") << raz (Russian: раз "one") + dvojen (dva "two" or dvojan "double")



apmoy70 said:


> MoGr adj. *«ζυγός, -γή, -γό»* [ziˈɣɔs] (masc.), [ziˈʝi] (fem.), [ziˈɣɔ] (neut.) --> _even_ < Classical neuter noun *«ζυγόν» zŭgón* --> _yoke, cross-bar by means of which beasts of draught were attached to whatever was to be drawn_.


*ζυγόν *(zŭgón  "_yoke") >> *ζυγός* _(zygós "odd, even, twin")_ >> _*ζυγά-ζυγά* (zygá-zygá, “two by two”)
Plato in his dialogue _Cratyulus_ said that word *ζυγόν *(zŭgón) is derivated from older word *δύογόν *(dúogón) he also said that is loan word from Pre-Greek inhabitants. Suppose they are Serbian ancestors and there is more and more scientific evidences that they are then  *δύογόν *(duogón) = *dvogon* from *dvo* ("two") + *gon* (verb _goniti_ "to chase, pursue")
Examples:
dva - "two"
dvoboj - "duel"
dvoslojan - "two-layered"
goniti - "to chase, pursue"
gonitelj - "prosecutor"
gonič - "herdsman, hound"
pogon - "drive" in the context of "four wheels drive"
nagon - "instinct, drive, urge"


----------



## Circunflejo

Spanish:
Even: par
Odd: impar or non.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian:
odd (numerically) - adj. m.sg. нечётный (nechyótnyi)
even (numerically) - adj. m.sg. чётный (chótnyi)
The very nounds nouns "чёт" (chyót) and "нечет" (néchet) are used mostly in the game "odd and even" or as betting possibilities. However, they are obviously related to n. чета (chetá) - a married couple (somewhat bookish; the etymological meaning is "crowd", "group", "squadron", "community", but it's long lost).


----------



## Olaszinhok

*Italian:*
Even -* pari*
Odd - *dispari *
They are actually two irregular adjectives in Italian.


----------



## bazq

momai said:


> Arabic:
> odd number: عدد فردي 'adad fardi
> even number: عدد زوجي 'adad zawji
> 'adad is number from '-d-d to count
> fardi is from fard which means individual
> zawji is form zawj which means pair/couple
> -i is a way to make nouns adjectives.



In Hebrew "even" is similarily [zugi]     (zug=couple, pair)
"odd" is ['izugi] (an/-'i/ prefix is a loan from Aramaic, meaning "non-, in-,un-"). So "odd" is simply "uneven" in Hebrew.

Both languages ultimately borrowed this from (Koine?) Greek.
For the semantic aspect, [zug] is "a pair (of X)", "a romantic couple". It also participates in verbal forms, giving "to join", "to put/arrange in pairs", "to mate" (animal intercourse).


----------



## apmoy70

bazq said:


> In Hebrew "even" is similarily [zugi]     (zug=couple, pair)
> "odd" is ['izugi] (an/-'i/ prefix is a loan from Aramaic, meaning "non-, in-,un-"). So "odd" is simply "uneven" in Hebrew.
> 
> Both languages ultimately borrowed this from (Koine?) Greek.
> For the semantic aspect, [zug] is "a pair (of X)", "a romantic couple". It also participates in verbal forms, giving "to join", "to put/arrange in pairs", "to mate" (animal intercourse).


In Greek the pair or romantic couple is either *«ζεύγος»* [ˈzev.ɣɔs] (neut.) or (colloq.) *«ζευγάρι»* [zevˈɣa.ɾi] (neut.), ultimately from the ancient neut. noun *«ζεῦγος» zeû̯gŏs* --> _pair, two humans or animals of different sex, a set of two,_ a deverbative from the athematic v. *«ζεύγνυμι» zeú̯gnūmĭ* -->_ to yoke, join, bridle an animal, saddle, _cognate with «ζυγόν».


----------



## Armas

Finnish:
_pariton_ "pair-less"
_parillinen_ "pair-ful"


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*, numerically:

_even_ = *парен* (páren) _adj. m. sg._ 
_odd_ = *непарен* (néparen) _adj. m. sg._


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> *Catalan*:
> 
> even: _parell_
> odd: _senar_ or _imparell
> 
> Senar_ has an unclear etymology. The DCVB links it with Vulgar Latin _*sinlare_ (Classical Latin _singulare_).



It has always surprised me that our _senar _has no cognate in other Romance languages, not even in Occitan. That leads me to think that, instead of the etymology of *sinlare (which seems possible when compared to _anar _from *amlare), the etymology in the GDLC referring to an old pre-Roman pan-Indo-European _sen-_ 'single' root can also be considered.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> odd: _senar_ or _imparell_


Escarser is another option, isn't it?


----------



## Dymn

I've never heard this word to be honest


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> I've never heard this word to be honest


That's curious because it's of your area (or close enough to it to have heard it). An example of use can be found at the Wikipedia article about the Palau Marc de Reus: 





> El fet d'haver-hi un nombre escarser de buits -set-, i dos parells de pillastres jòniques d'ordre monumental que arriben a l'entaulament del segon pis, feu ressaltar el cos del mig.



Let's see if @Penyafort or any other Catalan speaker knew it.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Circunflejo said:


> That's curious because it's of your area (or


Aqueix mot deuria existir en català, almenys segons aquest diccionari:
https://dcvb.iec.cat/results.asp


----------



## Circunflejo

Olaszinhok said:


> Aqueix mot deuria existir en català


It indeed exists. I even gave an example of use in my previous post. But it's a dialectal/local term so it can be unknown for most Catalan speakers.


----------



## ThomasK

What could be the reason why the pair of 2 seems sacred? I don't think it has to do with mariage as such, but then: what might be the explanation?


----------



## Yendred

ThomasK said:


> What could be the reason why the pair of 2 seems sacred?



Mythologies often have made sacred the concept of pair. See for example Yin & Yang (China), Cain and Abel brothers (The Bible), and many mythological twin pairs (Romulus & Remus, Castor & Pollux, ...), and all symbolic concepts around Good & Evil dualism, etc. which show two symmetrical aspects of reality, and carry symbolic aspects of division, difference, but also sharing, balance and union (male & female), as you said, referring to marriage and more widely to biological instincts between the two genders.

In Greek mythology, Gaia (The Earth) & Uranus (The Sky), the two primordial deities, may also refer to our ancestral daily experience that, as humans, we live in-between two vital worlds, the Earth and the Sky. Nature also gives us many examples of such oppositions which may have inspired our spiritual dualism: the annual cycle (winter & summer), the daily cycle (day & night), the North & South (cold/dark and warm/bright), the East & West (rising & setting sun), etc.

For a view of the numerous philosophies which have given a specific importance to the concept of _pair_, see:
Dualistic cosmology - Wikipedia


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks. That is a very valuable contribution: food for thought. Somehow I still wonder: if we start from dualism (implying difference, "alterity", duality, …), then I am inclined to think of tension mainly, and thus danger to unity, not so much of a (sacred)  Union? Or does Union "essentially" require duality? I have heard about that as concerns traditional marriage, that is a bond that is based on dealing with alterity - and making it fruitful, I now suddenly think. So something like *alterity generating pro/creation*…  And I suppose that implies that the third is superfluous, or threatens the (vulnerable) unity. Or am I narrowing down things here by referrring to (pro-)creation???
But that track would not be very useful to account for nature's dualism, as you point it out - rightly. Or is there something I do not see?

The other thing is when referring to *Good and Evil *in a dualist system: can Evil be a necessary quality, or a "useful" concept? I think *Yin/Yang* somehow transcend dualism: the opposition is essential, but not destructive in itself, or dangerous. It is a matter of handling it, so it seems... (But I am not a philosopher, nor a moralist, nor a Buddhist)

When thinking of the *yoke*, I would think the opposition is not the main thing, rather the syn-ergy, the cooperation. 

Still, your hypothesis (…) is quite attractive and somehow plausible… I wonder how you react to my reflection...


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Let's see if @Penyafort or any other Catalan speaker knew it.



I may have read the word before because I remember it but it's certainly not a word one ever hears. Not even dialectally, I'd say. 

Or maybe I did and thought it was a variant of _escadusser_, which is not exactly the same but has a close meaning and so can be easily confused.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> I may have read the word before because I remember it but it's certainly not a word one ever hears. Not even dialectally, I'd say.


Thank you for answering.

I'll say, just in case that it could be useful, that I knew the word had some use in the Camp de Tarragona and it seems that in Reus is alive because, surely, it's not a coincidence that the Wikipedia article that I linked is about a palace in Reus and that Magí Sunyer (a writer from Reus) makes use of that word in his tale _Amb candelletes. _Seeing in the Alcover and Moll dictionary that it was also used in other areas of Catalonia, I tried to find more info and I found this reference about it's use in The Urgell: Lo parlar de l'Urgell.


----------



## Ghabi

奇 has the following connected meanings in classical Chinese:

1. odd (number)
2. remainder (in arithmetic, e.g. 10/3=3 with the remainder of 1)
3. strange, unusual, rare, wonderful
4. ill-fated, star-crossed

(1. and 2. are under one pronunciation, while 3. and 4. are under another but similar pronunciation)


----------



## Roxxxannne

ThomasK said:


> What could be the reason why the pair of 2 seems sacred? I don't think it has to do with mariage as such, but then: what might be the explanation?


I wonder if the fact that we (and other animals) are bilaterally symmetric has something to do with it.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, that is an interesting idea! 

But isn't it true too that on/...  the inside we are not?


----------



## Roxxxannne

To a large extent we can be "folded lengthwise" inside: brain; inner ear; lungs; uterus + Fallopian tubes + ovaries; kidneys + ureters + bladder; bones, teeth; muscles (except if we strengthen one side a great deal over the other).


----------



## ThomasK

I never fold myself lengthwise;-) but I love the idea. Isn't the heart the main problem in that it is not central as we used to think, but on the left side? --- oh yes, the heart again...


----------



## Mahaodeh

momai said:


> Arabic:
> odd number: عدد فردي 'adad fardi
> even number: عدد زوجي 'adad zawji
> 'adad is number from '-d-d to count
> fardi is from fard which means individual
> zawji is form zawj which means pair/couple
> -i is a way to make nouns adjectives.


This is the modern expression, but historically it was:
Odd: وِتْر witr 
Even: شَفْع shag’
The words still exist with these meanings, but no longer used in a mathematical sense.


----------

